# Zone 3 dates



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

guys - quit making me work over here.


well, I guess I have to earn the money I'm being paid

(BTW: a big, fat NOTHING)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Smokes dead on and Sabiki's dealing some good advice as well.

You can't have 2 splits in a zone. you're lucky to have three zones, so there's no way you're getting 6 splits. (think just zone 3 would want the 2 splits?!)


you get; 3 zones and a split each 
-or-
you can go with ONE zone and THREE splits like some of our flyway brothern roll in other states.

I'll take the 3 zones please - thank you.


And Sabiki brings up the point to "see what the CWAC proposes". Remember, CWAC is an advisory board only - doesn't mean it's the supreme court and what they say goes. the MDNR will give it some weight, but the proposal maybe tweaked before it reaches the NRC and even then, the NRC can just say no - you'll get x,y,z.

my concern right now would be to make sure your area CWAC rep is properly enlightened with the desires of his/her constituency.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

everlast1 said:


> We kill all the doves we want. *In Ohio about 40 minutes away*


why dont you just go buy a sweater vest and move to columbus? lol go dove hunting all you want but dont go to ohio.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Russ, we need a smiling face icon eating popcorn! Got to love the looooong off season.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

This one is probably more appropriate:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i gotta ask what 275 years has to do with anything.... i know guys who've hunted public land for 40yrs in Indiana and they are as big of a hack now as they were when they started.:lol:

lets start by moving sag bay into zone 2 and giving zone 3 a later start... an early split wouldn't be so bad in place of the late one.... since the january season is just turning into "opening day II" only with half the huntable areas open and twice the shenanigans.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

thedude said:


> i gotta ask what 275 years has to do with anything.... i know guys who've hunted public land for 40yrs in Indiana and they are as big of a hack now as they were when they started.:lol:
> 
> lets start by moving sag bay into zone 2 and giving zone 3 a later start... an early split wouldn't be so bad in place of the late one.... since the january season is just turning into "opening day II" only with half the huntable areas open and twice the shenanigans.


all for it. I even like a early sept/oct split....just not october 31st, when the flights start. season should open for a week, let all the early hunters get their teal/wood ducks in and shut season down for split....then open on old opener dates (oct 15th'ish) and run into december. Heck, they could even open sept 15th (early split) so everlast1 wont miss the MAJOR migration he always talks about.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> all for it. I even like a early sept/oct split....just not october 31st, when the flights start. season should open for a week, let all the early hunters get their teal/wood ducks in and shut season down for split....then open on old opener dates (oct 15th'ish) and run into december. Heck, they could even open sept 15th (early split) so everlast1 wont miss the MAJOR migration he always talks about.


The KID is on it !


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

thedude said:


> .... since the january season is just turning into "opening day II" only with half the huntable areas open and twice the shenanigans.


 Although it is nice to get out those 2 days - because we can.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Leave opening and close dates the way they are and have the split open on March 15th for 2 days.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> Leave opening and close dates the way they are and have the split open on March 15th for 2 days.


now thats what i call thinking outside the box......and i like it.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Leave opening and close dates the way they are and have the split open on March 15th for 2 days.


That's the split I want!!!! They could even make limit restrictions like "drakes only" and "no more than one duck per species" and I'd be OK with it.:evilsmile


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I better get my waders on for this thread:lol:.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

wavie said:


> Russ, we need a smiling face icon eating popcorn! Got to love the looooong off season.



aaaahhhh, yes. the off-season. Almost got too comfortable around here, didn't it?!! 


instead of a smiling face eating popcorn, I'd love to have this guy











"_move along people, move along.

nuttin' to see here folks. 

Let's move it along..."_

:Modified_


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

everlast1 said:


> Latest rumor or shall I say joke, is to move the opener a week later, get rid of the 2 day late season, and a split starting around OCT 31st. We are [expletive] away our split with the late 2 day hunt so it needs doing away with. What I want to know is who's the ten year wonder that came up with an OCT 31st split. :lol:   CWAC and the STATE need to wake up and convince the fed to give us two splits with a 60 day season, to help with setting a season with the variety of hunters and flight patterns this zone has. We have marsh hunters that want an early season late SEPT, a regular season open late OCT thru the first 3 weeks of NOV and we have layout and big water hunters that want to shoot in DEC. Its the only way its going to work for everyones interest down here. Oh and one other thing CWAC, myself and 5 others with over 275 years of waterfowl experience between us, with 3 representing large private entities, are getting tired of all the [expletive] around. Trust me if you cant get it done, we will.


No matter what the CWAC does your always going to have a bunch of people b****ing. The birds are around no matter the time and weather get out there and scout!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shlwego said:


> That's the split I want!!!! They could even make limit restrictions like "drakes only" and "no more than one duck per species" and I'd be OK with it.:evilsmile


Yep, they could even make it 2 per day total limit and I would be fine still.

Lot's of states go until the end of Jan. What's one more month after that?


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> why dont you just go buy a sweater vest and move to columbus? lol go dove hunting all you want but dont go to ohio.


 
Now that is funny....


You fear the vest....admit it. LOL


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

depends, are we talking argile? or leopard print like Ferris Bueler... big difference.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

BFG said:


> Now that is funny....
> 
> 
> You fear the vest....admit it. LOL


 It's only the man in the vest MI people fear, but he needs to prove somthin on the big stage, like beat an SEC team for a National Championship! Love them Tigers!!!!! LSU, LSU, LSU, LSU...... I bleed purple and gold!!


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

BFG said:


> Now that is funny....
> 
> 
> You fear the vest....admit it. LOL


Its not the vest I fear of, its the bags of money and car keys I fear of.:lol:


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

thedude said:


> i gotta ask what 275 years has to do with anything.... i know guys who've hunted public land for 40yrs in Indiana and they are as big of a hack now as they were when they started.:lol:
> 
> lets start by moving sag bay into zone 2 and giving zone 3 a later start... an early split wouldn't be so bad in place of the late one.... since the january season is just turning into "opening day II" only with half the huntable areas open and twice the shenanigans.


Sag nasty in zone 2.......it IS the only logical answer to make the majority happy.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

This thread will come to a screeching halt if any more name calling happens and penalty's will be doled out.

Now on the subject at hand. I've seen a few seasons come and go and to say a 10 day split during a pretty high migration time will benifit the hunters IMO is a off, it will benifit the ducks. They won't be getting shot at as the pass through our area and for those that do stay around, as soon as the shooting starts back up, they'll be smart as they were before. 

Here's what happens IMO when you spit the season. On the 1st days after the 10 or 30 days off from hunting, You get one quality hunt out of a spot, the next hunt is either a waste and nothing near what it was the 1st day at the same spot. There are exceptions though, but not many. If the guns stop,, the ducks start showing back up,, when the gunfire starts back up,, the ducks disappear or get real smart real quick. 

Now if you have several spots on private land that doesn't freeze and you can keep other hunters out of it, then you may do real good there if you do it right. 

Everyone always see's all those ducks after season and thinks,,,man it should have went longer me included or at least I used to. Basically most of those ducks were there to begin with even while you were trying to hunt them. They just flew way high and left well before shooting time to kill em. Now that season is over and no one's shooting at them, they relax and feed in the prime easy areas where you hunted them before. No need to fly 1 to 10 to however many miles to a safe zone. This isn't rocket science here. Shoot and I leave,, don't shoot and I stay, simple stuff. 

For a pea sized brain they[the ducks]seem to out wit most of us while hunting them and some of us while trying to regulate the seasons. As far as getting the most hunters afield during duck season it is my understanding that most duck hunting hours are logged in October. Deer hunting, colder weather and just burnt out from hunting puts the majority of hunters back in the crib by mid November.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> NRC release a letter last year also. It got posted and everyone was concerned because the CWAC had not meet yet and the letter had us starting on a day other then a saturday.
> 
> Turns out the letter was the previous seasons dates and being released for the CWAC to use as a guide.
> 
> My assumption is this is the same thing again since those do look like last years dates.


Thanks BHB, You know I'LL be watching those dates.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Coldwater Charters said:


> This thread will come to a screeching halt if any more name calling happens and penalty's will be doled out.
> 
> Now on the subject at hand. I've seen a few seasons come and go and to say a 10 day split during a pretty high migration time will benifit the hunters IMO is a off, it will benifit the ducks. They won't be getting shot at as the pass through our area and for those that do stay around, as soon as the shooting starts back up, they'll be smart as they were before.
> 
> ...


most logical post made yet, thx cc.



everlast1 said:


> These guys spend a hell of alot of money, provide tons of feed for birds and after all where do you think the upper echelon of decision makers hunt ? Public land :lol:


seriously, how can you be so pompous on open forums and be expected to be taken seriously? you sound like your all well connected.....I, nor anyone on here really cares....you start messing with the *PUBLIC'S * season to appease the "high echelon" group....good luck. Unless your parking the govenor in your private blind, i fail to see what your connections will get you...lol.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Coldwater Charters said:


> This thread will come to a screeching halt if any more name calling happens and penalty's will be doled out...


:lol::lol: _"you go to the penalty box...and you feel shame"_ :lol::lol: Famous movie quote...anyone know? 

Hey guys, just trying to lighten things up. Coldwater said it best...this ain't rocket science. We try to overanalyze things. Bottom line with a 60 day season WE ALL get some time to enjoy the hunting, whether you like it warm or cold, sunny or snowy, soft water or icy, yada, yada, yada. No complaints from me.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

same here Just Ducky. If they gave us a 75 day season, I'd still wish it was 100 days.


----------



## Shoveler (Mar 17, 2001)

www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/13-08_Late_Waterfowl_636.08_237437_7.pdf

www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/11-08_Waterfowl_Regs_INFO_5.13.08_234915_7.pdf

"We have included appropriate sections from the Wildlife Conservation Order, as amended during 2007, to identify those sections likely requiring amendment in 2008. Dates listed in these sections reflect anticipated 2008-2009 seasons, but are used as placeholders only; the final dates will be provided as soon as they become available."

Has nothing to due with CWAC or


> CWAC to use as a guide.


shoveler
aka Ron Sefcik
CWAC Member 
Southwest Michigan


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Shoveler said:


> www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/13-08_Late_Waterfowl_636.08_237437_7.pdf
> 
> www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/11-08_Waterfowl_Regs_INFO_5.13.08_234915_7.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Two things that stand out to me,

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/13-08_Late_Waterfowl_636.08_237437_7.pdf

*Issued this 14th day of August, 2008.*

and

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/11-08_Waterfowl_Regs_INFO_5.13.08_234915_7.pdf

*Issued this 10th day of July, 2008.*


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Two things that stand out to me,
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/13-08_Late_Waterfowl_636.08_237437_7.pdf
> 
> ...


nice to see request for 5 limit for early season. makes sense with all the issues of nuisance geese.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> nice to see request for 5 limit for early season. makes sense with all the issues of nuisance geese.


Dynamite...that's the way to handle those big black and white B---- :evilsmile


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

> "you go to the penalty box...and you feel shame" Famous movie quote...anyone know?


"an' you 'ave slashing, like dis', 'den you 'ave hooking like 'dis"


.......ahhh, the ever classic Slap Shot.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

GrizzlyBear said:


> "an' you 'ave slashing, like dis', 'den you 'ave hooking like 'dis"
> 
> 
> .......ahhh, the ever classic Slap Shot.


BINGO! I think all these other guys are so worked up about this thread they missed my question :lol:

Okay, now back to planning my next attack on the walleye nation :evilsmile


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

The whole idea behind my post was to get people to go and check out the NRC post to get an idea of what MIGHT happen this year. Until the Fed/NRC/CWAC meeting and its printed in Black & White then we can argue on what should be :lol:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Where was that prayer that I had from last years off-season brush fires?

the short version went something like;

"_dear lord, please make this a short off-season, so that our flock (pun intended) does not turn on itself..."_


I guess it's right on shedule really. always about the middle of June, the indians start getting restless! 


BTW: what moon phase are we in? Hmmmm


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Branta said:


> Where was that prayer that I had from last years off-season brush fires?
> 
> the short version went something like;
> 
> ...


You mean this one... (Quoting Branta, from the 07/24/07 _Effective Ranges??_ thread)


*Dear Baby Jeezus-

Please bless us with a duck season that opens on 8/1/07. 


I fear your loving, peaceful flock (pun intended) will turn upon themselves shortly if they don't get a shot at something else!"

**STOP THE MADNESS!!!

*

Can I get a hearty "Aaaaaa-men" my brutha's?!



:help:


BTW- put me and this here thunda stick anywhere up to and including 300 yds of little Mr. Teal... pack your bags boys, wars over. now that's settled too, so move onto something else.
__________________


This was just a preview. By my estimation we still have to get through:

Beretta v. Benelli, Auto v. Pump, Lab v. Chessie v. Swamp Collie, FA v. Avery, Hevi v. Steel, Pass shooters v. decoy shooters, plus ramdom ramblings about- ripiarian rights, skybusters, hen shooters, poachers, migration forecasts.......if we buckle down and handle one issue per week, we should solve all problems prior to 9/01. Let's get crackin' :evil:


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

KLR, it's only 250 yards, and that's only because I spend 724 hours every year checking my pattern. 

And don't question me on it either, I once saw a man shoot a teal over at Popcorn alley from 235 yards with 2 3/4" #6's. True story.....I swear man.... absolutely unbelievable......:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

KLR said:


> You mean this one...
> 
> 
> *Dear Baby Jeezus-*
> ...


Ohhhh, my stomach hurts, and stuff just flew out of my nose!!! Now thats some good stuff there. And my dad can beat up your dad easy!!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

That's the one. - thanks!



BTW: i have video proof of that Mr.Teal shot too. :evil:


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

All right Branta I just had to wipe off my puttie screen, spit a mouth full of joe all over it. That's some funny shizzle right there and I DON"T CARE WHO YOU ARE!!! The off season always gets some people fired up doesn't it?! 

Personally I'm to dang busy making calls to worry about anything else, except for reading the replies on this post.:lol::lol::lol::lol: 

Started by a dude with a few friends with 275 years of speariance. 

Smoke out :lol::yikes:


----------

